

Microsoft Research: Making the Shortest Path Even Quicker - alec
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/news/features/shortestpath-070709.aspx

======
RiderOfGiraffes

      ERROR
      The requested URL could not be retrieved
    
      The following error was encountered while trying to
      retrieve the URL:
    
        http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/news/features/shortestpath-070709.aspx
    
        Read Error
    
      The system returned: (104) Connection reset by peer
    
      An error condition occurred while reading data from the
      network. Please retry your request.
    
      Your cache administrator is webmaster.
    
      Generated Mon, 02 Nov 2009 11:05:34 GMT by
      www-cache.elements (squid/3.0.STABLE10)

